# Liverpool Victoria again...



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Well after all that fuss and bother last year and they allegedly pulling out of the modified imports business the nutters have sent me a competitive renewal of £889 (way less than any other quote I've had).

So are we still in the 'some people know others don't' with insuring Skylines with this company, have they made a mistake or sorted out the mess, what's the betting???

My renewal quotation clearly states R33GTR (import)...

T


----------



## Izzy (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm with them as well.... Guess I'll have to see what the view is in a couple of months


----------



## skyline501 (Jun 29, 2001)

I just got my renewal from them and it had gone up 18.5% over last year.
Full NCB, low risk area, no convictions/accidents etc. They wanted £660. Went to A-Plan and got it for £443 :smokin: 

Vincenzo


----------

